# Class not found Exception



## nieselfriem (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Ich folgendes kleines Programm geschrieben


```
import java.sql.*;
public class sql {
  
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String url ="jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/mysql";
        String user="root";
        String pass="";
        
        try {
            Class.forName( "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" );
        } catch( Exception e ) {
            System.out.println( "Probleme JDBC-ODBC." );
            return;
       }
        
        Statement befehl=null;
        Connection verbindung=null;
        try {
            verbindung=DriverManager.getConnection(url,user,pass);
            befehl=verbindung.createStatement();
        } catch (Exception e) {
            System.err.println("Verbindung zu "+url+" konnte nicht hergestellt werden");
        }
        try {
            ResultSet daten;
            befehl.executeQuery("use webshop");
            daten=befehl.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Bestellungen;");
            System.out.println();
            System.out.println("Kundennummer\t Bestellid\t Bestellpopsid");
            System.out.println();
            int kdnr, bestellid, posid;
            while(daten.next())
            {
                kdnr=daten.getInt("Kundennummer");
                bestellid=daten.getInt("Bestellid");
                posid=daten.getInt("Bestellposid");
                System.out.println(" "+kdnr+ "\t\t "+bestellid+ "\t\t "+posid);
            }
  
        }catch(Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
                
        
        // TODO code application logic here
    }
    
}
```

Dieses funktioniert auch ganz gut unter Windows mittels Netbeans. Wen ich jedoch unter Debian versuche mit folgendem Befehl

```
java -cp mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar sql
```
 dieses Programm auszuführen kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sql not found in java.lang.ClassLoader$1{urls=[file:/home/georg/java/mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar], parent=null}
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass (URLClassLoader.java:870)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:359)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader$1.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:1333)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:310)
   at java.lang.VirtualMachine.main (VirtualMachine.java:99)
```

Was läuft da falsch?

Gruß niesel


----------



## DaKo (13. Jun 2007)

probier mal:

java -cp mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar sql*.class*

vorher natürlich compilieren


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

.class schnell wieder vergessen 
aber du musst das aktuelle Verzeichnis in den ClassPath aufnehmen:

java -cp .:mysql-connector-java-3.1.14-bin.jar sql


. steht für aktuelles Verzeichnis
unter Windows ; statt : als Trennzeichen


----------

